# And here I go



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Idea one failed due to lack of space









Idea 2 is a go test nailing down. Only a couple connection issues. Only one flex piece used. Needless To say this is a test and not anything like why I have in mind. May make a nice coffee table.










Hopefully will have my Norfolk Southern Katos to run on here


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hmmm seems like the power cuts out several places, and ideas? Do I need to complete the entire loop or better resukts?


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Oooh... *nice* Datsun.  
Is that about a '73? 

Yes, that could help considerably. Cutting out could also mean the track isn't laying flat so the engine's wheels aren't keeping firm contact with the rails, or it can mean the little clips holding the track sections aren't tight. One way to make the layout run better is to get a second track with power terminal screws on it and run jumpers from one to the other, or just run two separate leads both back to the transformer. You'll want to observe polarity because if they aren't both hooked up the same, you'll have a short circuit.


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

It's actually a '74 Saab haha, but I need to pick up another power unit. It seems the intersection is what cuts the power. Guess its off to the hobby shop tomorrow lol next layout will use kato uni for sake of simplicity. This flex track is annoying. The dremel tool seems to hate it


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

The cross over will require a precise wiring and insulated railjoiner to prevent shorts. I maybe wrong. I like the track layout.Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

The crossover has well ill just take a picture worth a thousand words I have a hard time describing lol


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Ok so turns out the cut out is caused by the cross-over because t is designed for two spectate loops! Once the track was connected it worked great!


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Up and running!

















And for those wandering eyes that's a '56 Karmann Ghia being restored lol


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Here comes the mountain!









Time to paste it up!


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Looking good Blade :thumbsup: Funny I thought the Saab was a Datsun too :laugh:


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Must have been a shotty cutter I got did a terrible job maybe just user error haha. Now imisplaced the compound might still be sitting at home depot lol


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Well it was located haha. My mom offered Ye idea to add a stone arch so I added one in. A little big but eh who cares.
















Here's where a house will be set and I have a road plan to wrap around the back side then onto "ground" level. This will be my coffee table. So now I have to debate howdo set up the control unit.









Tomorrow after work I will begin scenery and grass. I may just drop the wires down below the table then mount the controls on the outside of the table.


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Started to add the grainuals and such. Now I know what colors to look for doesn't look too bad IMHO. Didn't know I was supposed to paint first whoops lol


----------



## Travisfromne (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking Pretty good.


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Need to redo the mountain side the glue dried too fast lol


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Got more down almost done then will retouch.

















Out of rubber cement haha


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Almost dOne! Been messing with the n scale layout a the train store. I also picked up Kato Uni-Track M2 waiting for the funds for V3.

Here's the progress:


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

moving right along  were you specifically going for something without much switching or is that just the way it ended up?



Xnats said:


> Looking good Blade :thumbsup: Funny I thought the Saab was a Datsun too :laugh:


 :laugh: i learned to drive a stick in a 70' 240Z. took me a minute of looking at the Saab thinking "what'd they do to that thing?"


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Was just wanting to learn scenery application. Wiring and such is the easy partvplus I have given in an am building digital lol


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Nice progress Blade. The stone arch will be a unique touch. Concerning the use of flex track, a good pair of rail cutters works great, much easier than a rail saw or dremel. Less conections, and more versatility. I glue it down, but use track nails to hold it in place while testing my layout and for holding it down while the glue dries. Any ideas on what your going to use for a coffee table to put it in?


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm just going to use some primitive wood. Maybe a 4x8 base trimmed down to table sized. The some 2x3s or 2x4s parallel to the longer side, and an up top 2x4s building a frame with a half inch lip to hold the glass top. Not sure if I will enclose the sides or leave them just open. Ideas?


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Well I am having issues with the furthest two connectors from the power unit so I may now have to run wires over, but hey I'm done for the time being now just minor adjustments and unit building.

The problem child.


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Also sadly the white spots were from when I cleaned up a bit note to self next time spray paint a base coat lol


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

My new toy for the next layout! DCC practice track, but DCC may not be needed with these sweet freaking switches!


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh Yeah - The Kato are some smooth switches - Nice! - Steve


----------

